# Looking for distributors



## willmiller (11 mo ago)

I own a small online business and currently looking for a plumbing distributor we can purchase products from in wholesale volumes.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

willmiller said:


> I own a small online business and currently looking for a plumbing distributor we can purchase products from in wholesale volumes.


Are you a plumber?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I suggest you read the forum rules and apply them before your account gets revoked.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

amazon or ebay.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Looks like you are not interested in the rules as I can see checking only in here. How about another 30 minutes?


----------



## willmiller (11 mo ago)

Apologies, if it has broken the rules, remove the post.


----------



## willmiller (11 mo ago)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> amazon or ebay.


Obvious routes, but it seems like every distributor I have sent enquiries to directly have not responded so thought this forum my give some better insight/advice.


----------

